# Gaming monitor 24 oder 26''



## Daniel B. (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich stehe wirklich vor einer riesen Frage: Welchen neuen Gaming Monitor mit 24 oder 26 Zoll soll ich mir kaufen?

Ich möchte einen wirklich Guten, den ich auch für die Zukunft benutzen kann, ohne mir nach wenigen Monaten oder 2 Jahren einen Neuen holen zu müssen?

Was wäre mit diesem: LG W2486L-PF 24 Zoll TFT Monitor HDMI/ DVI-D: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Preis darf bis 550 Euro gehen! 

Ihr seit echt meine letzte Hilfe!!!

DANIEL


----------



## paxtn (26. Oktober 2009)

Also von den Daten her, ist der schon recht gut. Haste schon mal bei prad.de geguckt? z.B. hier

Monitore von LG, Dell und Samsung sind schon nicht ohne, also da steckt schon gute Qualität hinter. Es gibt auch noch weitere gute Hersteller 

MfG paxtn


----------



## rabit (26. Oktober 2009)

Die besten Monitore bauen Eizo!
Ich persönlich habe den T220 reicht vollkommen zum gamen.
Kannst ja mal nach Eizo googeln.


----------



## Caspar (27. Oktober 2009)

*Wenns was größeres sein darf:*
ViewSonic VX2835wm, 28", 1920x1200, VGA, HDMI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Den hat mein Mitbewohner, er ist sehr zufrieden! Riesig, Bildgewaltig und wir gucken oft Filme... klare Empfehlung zum günstigen Preis! Test auf *PRAD | Index Startseite*

Bei mir kommt vermutlich morgen dieser:
Dell UltraSharp 2709W, 27", 1920x1200, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
S-PVA Panel, extrem hoher Kontrast, unhörbar leise... und um noch einen fürs Shooter zocken relevanten Nachteil zu benennen: ~3Frames Inputlag. Bei Ebay gabs den kürzlich sehr günstig mit 5J Pixelfehlergarantie, heute war wieder ein gutes Angebot drin. Meine Grenze lag ursprünglich bei ca 500, lies dir mal den Test (Prad) durch, vielleicht überlegst du dirs auch noch.  Wenn du ihn so für 600-650€ neu bekommst sollte das lukrativ sein.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich persönlich würde zum 24 Zöller greifen. Natürlich ist es geil vor einem großen Display zu sitzen, aber nur, wenn du oft Filme guckst. Zockste oder arbeitetste, dann haste nur eine bestimmte Entfernung, die dich und den Monitor trennt und da wirds kritisch, weil wenn du eine 50 cm zum Monitor hast, dann ist ein 26 Zöller aus meiner Sicht schon etwas zu groß, weil du nicht mit einem direkten Blick den ganzen Bildschirm siehst, sondern du musst dein Kopf immer bewegen oder zumindestens mit den Augen und hin her springen, das geht auf Dauer auf die Augen und verursacht Kopfschmerzen. Ist halt meine Meinung, daher ist 24 Zoll bei einer normalen Entfernung vom Monitor für mich die Grenze.


----------



## paxtn (27. Oktober 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Die besten Monitore bauen Eizo!



Habe ich nie bestritten.


----------



## ThePlayer (27. Oktober 2009)

Fast alle Monitore sind "Gaming" solang die Reaktionszeit stimmt.
Aber man müsste erstmal wissen welche Grafikkarte hast du eigentlich, weil es soll ja nicht schon in Windows scheidern.


----------



## Daniel B. (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute!
vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten! Exakt diese Leute habe ich gesucht - die gerne und schnell weiterhelfen!



> Fast alle Monitore sind "Gaming" solang die Reaktionszeit stimmt.
> Aber man müsste erstmal wissen welche Grafikkarte hast du eigentlich, weil es soll ja nicht schon in Windows scheidern.



Habe eine ATI Radeon HD 4870 mit 512 MB. Jetzt ist mir außerdem aufgefallen, dass an meinem Rechner keine HDMI Schnittstelle ist und so eine HDMI Verbindung mit meinem neuen Monitor unmöglich wäre. Hätte das eine Auswirkung auf den Kontrast etc?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## paxtn (28. Oktober 2009)

Deine HD4870 hat 2 DVI Ausgänge und es gibt zu recht günstigen Preisen (glaub ich zumindest  ) DVI zu HDMI Adapter. Allerdings wird dann nicht der Ton weitergegeben, denk ich mal.


----------



## ThePlayer (28. Oktober 2009)

Ein HDMI Anschluss ist keine Pflicht, der Standart ist immer noch DVI und manche Monitore fordern sorgar 2 Stück. Aber bei 512 VRAM dürfte noch ein 24 Zöller drin sein, solang du keine große Spiele zockst, dann wird es eng. Denn Flachmänner habe nur eine optimale Auflösung.

Ich persönlich habe ein Acer P193W und der verträgt nur 1440x900.


----------



## Daniel B. (28. Oktober 2009)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Ein HDMI Anschluss ist keine Pflicht, der Standart ist immer noch DVI und manche Monitore fordern sorgar 2 Stück. Aber bei 512 VRAM dürfte noch ein 24 Zöller drin sein, solang du keine große Spiele zockst, dann wird es eng. Denn Flachmänner habe nur eine optimale Auflösung.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe ein Acer P193W und der verträgt nur 1440x900.



Also einen Moment... ich denke schon, dass meien ATI HD4870 auch für größere Spiele reicht, wenn ich einen 24 Zöller nehme. Ich game nämlich eig nur das Neuste vom Neusten.  Immerhin ist mein Rechner erst wenige Monate alt. Dann werde ich, wie jetzt auch, über DVI verbinden müssen, wenn......



> Deine HD4870 hat 2 DVI Ausgänge und es gibt zu recht günstigen Preisen (glaub ich zumindest  ) DVI zu HDMI Adapter. Allerdings wird dann nicht der Ton weitergegeben, denk ich mal.



.....Nehmen wir an, ich würde das machen, um bessere Quali zu erhalten. (ist das so?) Würde dann überhaupt kein Ton mehr kommen, oder nur kein Ton aus dem Monitor insofern Lautsprecher vorhanden sind.

Daniel


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Oktober 2009)

Am aller besten sind die sind EIZO Monitore die sind aber sehr Teuer. Ich habe denn HP LP2475w der kostet etwa 500€ ich habe denn als Spiele Monitor. Ich habe nicht Negatives Festgestellt. Denn Bildschirm kann man aus allen Lagen sehen.


----------



## NoFearAhmeD (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Daniel B.,



bedenke bei deinem Monitorkauf auch den Abstand:
Gesichtsfeld zur Monitorfläche, d.h. wie viel Platz hast du an deinem Arbeits-Spielplatz
zur Verfügung Es ist auf Dauer angenehmer
den Kopf nicht ständig drehen zu müssen. Deine Grafikkarte
ist recht gut für aktuelle Spiele, aber um die native Auflösung zu nutzen
wirst du hier & da Kompromisse eingehen, bezüglich Anisotropische Filterung & Kantenglättung z.b.
Du brauchst auch zum zocken nicht einen besonders teuren Monitor,
lass dir nichts suggerieren. Den Unterschied beim teuren Monitor stellen nur
Profis bei der Bildbearbeitung fest. Nehme keinen Monitor dessen Oberfläche
verspiegelt ist. Samsung & Viewsonic sind recht gute Hersteller.




Gruß

Ahmed


----------



## BlackShadow (28. Oktober 2009)

Warum meinst du das nur Grafiker den teueren Unterschied bei Monitoren festlegen können ?


----------



## Daniel B. (29. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute!
also ich bin zu 99% sicher, dass ich dieses Monster hier nehmen werde!

LG W2486L-PF 24 Zoll TFT Monitor HDMI/ DVI-D: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die von EIZO sind doch etwas zu teuer und ich denke dieser kann gegen jeden anderen absolut mit konkorieren.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## NoFearAhmeD (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Daniel B.,



du hast eine gute Wahl getroffen, aber der Preis bei Amazon ist zu hoch!

Schau mal hier nach:
LG Flatron W2486L - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

bei einem renommierten(vertrauenswürdigem) Händler kannst du durch Vorkasse noch einiges einsparen.

Die evtl. Garantieabwickelung ist ja bei Monitoren Händlerunabhängig, bei deinem sogar:


Herstellergarantie: 36 Monate inkl. Backlights und Vor-Ort-Service



Gruß
Ahmed


----------

